# New Call Design- What do you think ,scrap or keep?



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are some sound files from this new design.All sounds were made from just blowing different ways , no adjustments to reeds or toneboards of any kind were made at any time.
View attachment unijack.mp3

View attachment unibird.mp3
View attachment unirab.mp3

View attachment unipup.mp3
View attachment unihowl.mp3


I will show a pic of the call after a few replies. LOL This is an enclosed reed call!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the sounds. This is a call I would use.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

i like the rabbit


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be willing to learn to use it also.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, here is a pic of the new design, its a variation of Itzdirty's adj call and one of my duck calls,I have been selling an adj call like Ricks just not on here and decided to change its toneboard a little. It has a special reed (top secret LOL). The call on the right is the actual call used in all the sounds without any adjustments. The one on the left is the same concept just a diff shape. I am going to call it a universal call. It does take a little practice to get the high notes.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice Ed !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice Ed!!! Price??????


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Havent really thought about a price. The one on the left still needs O-rings installed and I should get them late next week it has 3/4" tenon instead of 7/8" and I have to order different O-rings tuesday.

Ok, $25 shipped for the Bocote one on the right if anyone wants it, and I will list the other one for sale when I get O-rings for it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am really shocked that more havent commented on this style of call since it is an enclosed reed. I have decided to give both calls to the guys that seemed interested in trying to use a call like this. So Don and Mike whoever responds first gets pick! But remember I cant ship the one on the left until I get O-rings for it


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Very Nice Calls Ed Great sounds also---------Your One of the Best of the Best----Great Guy and master craftsmen------Keep making them should be a hot ideam--sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll wait for the left one, Thank You Ed. Do you still have my addy ?
No wait the right one.....Yes I'll take the right one hmmm yeah the right one ! dang I can't hardly decide eenie meenie miney moe OK final answer the right one !

Thanks Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, I will check my book at my shop tomorrow, I should have your address if not I will PM you. Hope you enjoy the call.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll take the left one when the O-rings come in..........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very Cool calls Ed! Great look and sound.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Got the call today Ed, it's great. Thank you.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice calls.


----------

